# Pipes - Blind Review #1



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, not a contest like they do in the cigar area, just wanting to have some fun.

Stipulations:
1 - you must post a detailed review in this topic (i will revise the form i've been using)
2 - you must attempt to guess what the blend is at the end
3 - you don't win jack squat (other than a few 'oooohs' and 'ahs' from the onlookers), this is for fun
4 - i just wanted to make a 4th one, no real reason

the first *5* (five) _active pipe forum members*_ to post that they want in will get a small sample from me. enough for 2 or 3 bowls.
_*active pipe forum members_ = if you make real pipe related responses, take part in any of the PIF/MAW/Reviews/Tonights Smoke topics, then you're good to go - including newbs.

this is #1 because i may start doing this every month, if that's okay with you all/if we get a good turnout. if someone doesn't write a review, then they won't get in on any of the possible future blind reviews. :tg
it may also morph into something else later on, right now we're just doing it to do it, cuz we can, i'm a grown ass man and don't need your permission.

List:
cquon
monsoon
JAK
croatan (parisian pimp)
solafid3


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oooh, oooh, I wanna play!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bring it on  ... I'm in.

What do I win ?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I would love to give it a try


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, surprised that more ppl aren't willing to write a review to get some free pipe tobacco??

that could prove a point to me: this ISN'T the cigar pass/bombs/trades forum!! :tu


--edit--
doug, i'll give you your sample on saturday.
the other 2, i need your addresses.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Call me a huckleberry. I'll smoke some of your tobacco, Greg


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Wait, so I smoke, I review and don't name it? I thought I had to guess what you smoked. If that's the case, count me in.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> Wait, so I smoke, I review and don't name it? I thought I had to guess what you smoked. If that's the case, count me in.


no, you HAVE to name it, or try to name it... read stipulation #2.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

ahhh ok, I'm game let's do this.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GOT 5.

need addresses PM'd to me. i'll try to send these out this weekend, and i'll work on the "review sheet" as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

packages are... packaged.
will try to get them out on my way to a herf tomorrow. 4 of the 5 sent via mail, 1 in person.
i'll work on the review layout soon.

don't worry about being flowery with your descriptions. have fun, do the best you can, enjoy the tobacco. about midnight is when i figured out which tin i was going to open (then took me 20 minutes to get it open). smells awesome. i can't wait to have a few bowls myself.

:tu


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

shipped (and 1 handed off).
no DC #s, the packages were too thin. but it's 1st class mail.

i'll give you all 1 hint, just so you know what kind of pipe to smoke it in... it's a Va/Per. monsoon said, "duh, coming from you..." and i had thought about sending you all some latakia stuff to throw you all off.
i haven't had any of this blend, but it smells amazing.
now time to work on the review sheet.

REVIEW SHEET, similar to the one i have used in other reviews. i took out some of the redundant stuff, things that i feel don't matter (tin appearance??), and adjusted the ratings to match the possible 100 pt outcome. so, copy/paste. use the 0-6, with 6 being best, and then the bottom is for any additional comments on flavors, problems with the burn, etc. (i understand you won't know the "tobacco", you can place your guess there)

*Place & Date* = 
*Tobacco* = 
*Tobacco Cut* = 
*Cut Width* = 
*Cut Length* = 
*Ingredients* =

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6:*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 
*Condition *(humidity level): 
*Smell*: 
*Packing *(easy to difficult): 
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 
*Taste*: 
*Room Note/Aroma*:
*Consistency of taste*: 
*Combustion*: 
*Humidity during smoke*: 
*Tongue irritations*:
*Throat irritation*:.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 
*After-taste/Finish*: 
*quality-price rapport*:

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
__this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:*

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

just a "heads-up" bump that i moved this topic here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Place & Date* = my garage, 21Oct07
*Tobacco* = nunya
*Tobacco Cut* = ribbon
*Cut Width* = very thin
*Cut Length* = medium to long for ribbon
*Ingredients* = Va/Per

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-2-4-6:*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 4 - very stringy, can easily be balled up, some took some rubbing.
*Condition *(humidity level): 4 - freshly opened the night before, i let it sit out for about 45 minutes. wasn't nearly dry enough.
*Smell*: 6 - i think this could be addicting. totally amazing aroma. figs, raisins, some spices of some sort that i can't put my finger on, but love.
*Packing *(easy to difficult): 6 - very easy, but be careful, due to the thin ribbon, you could easily pack it too tight.
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 4 - this is simply because it was a tad too moist. mid-bowl, i walked in the back yard with the dogs, gentle breeze allowed me to "sip" while the light wind kept the fire going.
*Taste*: 6 - wow. amazing. i can't wait to hear what you others think. that flavor, whatever it is in the smell, you taste it throughout the bowl. i'm going to order more very soon.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6 - to me, it smelled very good. i asked my wife, who's quit smoking this summer and enjoyed pipe tobacco aroma, and she said it's not her favorite, but not bad, "i like the aromatics." u
*Consistency of taste*: 4 - i don't know how to grade this. also being an ex-cuban cigar guy, you want the tobacco to change flavor, become complex, keep you on your toes. this seemed to change as the bowl went down, becoming more smokey... you could grade it a 2 if you wanted the first taste to remain throughout the bowl, but it changes slightly to a heavier feel.
*Combustion*: 6 - it was on fire... i should give it a 4, but it burned without problem once going.
*Humidity during smoke*: 4 - my fault again, but even being too moist, it didn't cause much condensation in the bowl (CS forum pipe). i did push a cleaner down in there twice, just in case.
*Tongue irritations*: 4 - if you puff too hard/fast, like i normally do, then you _may_ get some bite. if you have the chance to dedicate to this bowl, focus on the smoke, you won't have a problem.
*Throat irritation*: 6 - none. i only leave this category in here cuz it helps with the math and i figure some may very well have throat issues with a tobacco - i've never heard of it though.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6 - very satisfied.
*After-taste/Finish*: 2 - not as good as i'd hoped, been about 15 minutes since i stopped... not like what the smoke actually tasted like. but putting my hand over my goattee, i can smell it once again, and it's good.
*quality-price rapport*: 6 - quality stuff.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
_X_this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 84??

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:
surprised it only scored an 84??!! just shows you that some of the bulljive in this form really shouldn't be in there. appearance?? who cares, it could look like susan sarandons toe jam for all i care. it's the flavor, the quality and easy of burning... that's what i care about. aroma is always good as well. but throat irritation?? whatever. i'll have to revise this some more.
the tin aroma was AMAZING. even better than the best tin of Escudo that i can remember, very similar only stronger with that fig/spice mix that's intoxicating. i've never sat there drawing on a packed yet unlit pipe for more than a few draws until tonight. first half the bowl tasted like the aroma.

gents, i think you will be pleased, and when you are all done, i'm going to place my order before i let you know what it was. :fu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Place & Date = *My ass on the couch, watching an old (and not very good) B&W flick, circa 1963, called "House of the Damned".
*Tobacco = *??????  GLP Cumberland  ??????
*Tobacco Cut =* Mixed ribbon and flake
*Cut Width =* Quite thin .. 3 mm ribbon 8mm flake ??
*Cut Length =* 6" flake 3" ribbon (hard to tell ... the ribbon is prety bunched up & torn)
*Ingredients =* Golden Virginia ribbon & stoved red Virginia flake. *maybe* a touch of perique.

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6:*
*Appearance (tobacco):* (4) No uniformity to blend. Large chunks of flake, haphazardly mixed with the ribbon. I questioned how much flake-to-ribbon this blend was supposed to consist of.
*Condition (humidity level):* (6) Near perfect. Light and springy to the touch/pinch.
*Smell:* (6) Swet VA, raisins, walnuts, figs ?
*Packing (easy to difficult):* (6) Used the "Frank Method" for the first time....went a lot easier than I expected it to go. Top of bowl was tight, yet the draw was still perfect.
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* (4) I used wooden matches to start with, but could not get the thing going past the initial char stage. I tamped it, put the business end of a Ronson jet in the middle of the bowl, tamped again, relit wih the Ronson torch and the bowl finally lit very well.
*Taste:* (6) Sweet VA, raisins and walnuts come across in the smoke, consistant with the initial smell. Very nice !!
*Room Note/Aroma:* (6) Like a Fig Newton factory.
*Consistency of taste:* (6) Consistant throughout the bowl, top to bottom.
*Combustion:* (5) Took a few lights to get it burning, but once it caught, it burned well & burned fully. No middle-only burning with this one ... the tobacco burned fully across the surface of the bowl, but with a good measure of unburned leaf at the very bottom. I think I like this "Frank Method" a lot !!!
*Humidity during smoke:* (6) I only had the need to pass a cleaner through the pipe twice, in well over an hour of smoke time. (started when the movie started, ended when the movie ended.) The tobacco burned well, with only very little moisture in the pipe.
*Tongue irritations:* (6) No bite found here. I did, however, have a cold iced tea handy and that may have helped matters.
*Throat irritation:* (6) none.
*Satisfaction of smoke:* (6) Sweet, tart and full, through & through.
*After-taste/Finish:* (4) Tangy, very dry, and just a little bitter. It really pays to keep a drink handy with this one.
*quality-price rapport:* (6) Top notch quality. I have no price reference.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 90

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions* Filled my belly with a Quick Trip hot dog & had beside me, a bottle of Gold Peak sweetened iced tea. Loaded up my Nording 1/4 bent dublin(ish), trying the "Frank Method" of packing for the first time. I rubbed out the flake & mixed in the ribbon at about a 2/3 ribbon to 1/3 flake ratio.

Thanks for the oppertunity to do this, Greg !! ... I'm looking forward to finding out what this was !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

great work, btw.
wrong tobacco. Not a GLP blend.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Place & Date = My Patio, and my B&M
Tobacco = Cornell & Diehl Three Friars?
Tobacco Cut = Ummm... Yellow Ribbon and Dark Broken Flake
Cut Width = Variable
Cut Length = Stringy
Ingredients = Yellow Virginia, Perique?

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6:
Appearance (tobacco): 6, It looks like tobacco so I give it the thumbs up
Condition (humidity level): 5, was a little moist when I started, but it dried up after sitting so twas ok
Smell: 5, very nice sweet smell, made me want to smoke it immediately
Packing (easy to difficult): 6, no problems
Lighting (easy to difficult): 4, had to false light a couple of times
Taste: 4, I did definitely catch the fig IHT talked about, plus nice spicyness; but I dunno doesn't really click with me.
Room Note/Aroma: 4 Well, my g/f told me it smelled very smokey.
Consistency of taste: 5 Did change towards the end of the bowl to a little more spicy and a little less fig.
Combustion: 6 When it was lit, it was lit 
Humidity during smoke: 4, had to run cleaners through on my last bowl
Tongue irritations: 4, just a little bite, probably due to me smoking too fast.
Throat irritation: 6, none.
Satisfaction of smoke: 5, fairly satisfied, still a nice smoke.
After-taste/Finish: 4, nothing noticeable
quality-price rapport: 6, cause it was free p

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
__this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 80 (Hey just a little bit above average)

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: Well, although it was nice tasting smoke, for some reason it wasn't a baccy that was like, wow this is totally awesome. I definitely would buy it to see how a tin would end up with some age on it.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Place & Date = Outside front door, covered area away from wind, 10/28/07
Tobacco = Maybe Cornell and Diehl Comfort
Tobacco Cut = Ribbon
Cut Width = Not wide
Cut Length = Not too long
Ingredients = ? Deffinitley has perique

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6:
Appearance (tobacco): 6
Condition (humidity level):5
Smell: 6
Packing (easy to difficult): 6
Lighting (easy to difficult):4
Taste:5
Room Note/Aroma:5
Consistency of taste:6
Combustion:4
Humidity during smoke:4
Tongue irritations:5
Throat irritation:.5
Satisfaction of smoke:5
After-taste/Finish:6
quality-price rapport: ? I will say 6, but I don't know how much it cost

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
__this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 85

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: The aroma was very figgy, and I love the smell of perique, so this was great. There was some bite just after lighting, but only for about 2 seconds. The flavor was good, but not overly complex. If I had been reading a book it wouldn't have been distracting. Overall, I really enjoyed it. I can't wait to find out what it is so I can buy more.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we have established that fig is a required taste in all our blind reviews.  I heart fig now.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't get enough of the aroma and taste of perique. The best tobacco, depsite what everyone says I must try smoking it straight just to see what its like


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JAK said:


> I can't get enough of the aroma and taste of perique. The best tobacco, depsite what everyone says I must try smoking it straight just to see what its like


hard core man, hard core....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Place & Date* = The "Man Cave"
*Tobacco* = ???
*Tobacco Cut* = Ribbon
*Cut Width* = Thin
*Cut Length* = Long
*Ingredients* = Va/Per

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6:*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 5 
*Condition *(humidity level): 5
*Smell*: 6
*Packing *(easy to difficult): 6
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 4
*Taste*: 6
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6
*Consistency of taste*: 6
*Combustion*: 5
*Humidity during smoke*: 4
*Tongue irritations*: 6
*Throat irritation*: 6
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6
*After-taste/Finish*: 6
*quality-price rapport*: 6 (since it was free)

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
_x_this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 87?*

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

I let it dry out for an hour before smoking, shoulda went another 1/2 hr. I told Greg earlier it tasted like I should know what it was, but couldn't put my finger on it. Then I thought, would my Escudo taste like this in 10, 15, or even 20 yrs? So, on that note, I'm gonna take a guess and say this was *Cope's* Escudo.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Sweet reviews, guys. thanks for doing it. i think we're waiting on the Parisian Pimp...

It's NOT:
Copes Escudo
C&D Three Friars
C&D Comfort
GLP Cumberland


it's an Esoterica blend... lets see if James gets it right. he does't win jack sh*t anyway. :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> Sweet reviews, guys. thanks for doing it. i think we're waiting on the Parisian Pimp...


Yep. Sorry. Had a little flu or something the last few days. Feeling a little better tonight so I'm hoping to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no rush. i just got home from a "pumpkin carving" party with my wife's co-workers.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> no rush. i just got home from a "pumpkin carving" party with my wife's co-workers.


oh for cripes sakes - you mean there's no "disgustedly shaking my head" smiley here on CS?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> it's an Esoterica blend... lets see if James gets it right. he does't win jack sh*t anyway. :r


Well, then it must be Dunbar, as thats the only Esoterica Va/Per that I have heard of.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

JAK said:


> Well, then it must be Dunbar, as thats the only Esoterica Va/Per that I have heard of.


Could be Dorchester, too. Based on the look and smell of the sample, though, Dunbar would probably be a better guess.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Place & Date = My living room. Halloween. All the lights off, watching the Sopranos Season Five.
Tobacco = Guessing Dunbar, just 'cause Greg said it was Esoterica
Tobacco Cut = Ribbon
Cut Width = Fairly thin
Cut Length = Variable
Ingredients = Virginias, Perique

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-2-4-6:
Appearance (tobacco): 4. Looking at the tobacco, I'm thinking it's going to be a pain to pack. 
Condition (humidity level): 4. It was too wet to smoke when first opened, and I still probably didn't let it sit out long enough before I smoked it.
Smell: 6. Ok, this stuff smells great! Sour apple, agree on the figs, a little ketchup. Good enough to eat.
Packing (easy to difficult): 4. I don't smoke a lot of thin ribbon cut, and haven't in a long time, so I probably packed it a little tight (so I write down the tobacco for my shortcomings ) Also, there were some thicker and longer pieces that complicated things.
Lighting (easy to difficult): 6. Lit easily enough.
Taste: 4. Sweetness hitting the top of the palate. Pleasant through the nose. Got increasingly "smoky". Not smoky like just normal smoking smoky, but smoky like when you smoke a brisket all day, which is a good thing.
Room Note/Aroma: 6. It's a pipe tobacco and not "aromatic", so I give it full marks.
Consistency of taste: 4. I give it good marks because it wasn't consistent. If you want consistent flavors, smoke some cherry crap from the drugstore.
Combustion: 4. It burned. Took a few relights-- any issues were probably my fault in packing and not letting it dry enough.
Humidity during smoke: 4. I smoked it a little too moist.
Tongue irritations: 4. It got a little hot and harsh smoking it at my usual "English" pace.
Throat irritation: 6. I had a bit of a sore throat going in, but it doesn't feel much worse. 
Satisfaction of smoke: 4. I liked it, but I didn't put it down thinking "wow".
After-taste/Finish: 4. Good enough.
Quality-price rapport: 6. Greg paid. I liked it.

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_X_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 75.

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:
I loved the way this smelled in the baggie. If I could recreate that and eat it, I know what I'd have for dinner tomorrow night. However, to me at least, the taste didn't quite live up to the first smell. It had a little more sweetness than I like in most of my tobaccos, but I certainly enjoyed the smoky flavors that developed later.

Thanks a ton, Greg! This was fun. Sorry it took me so long to smoke it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

great reviews guys, i appreciate them all.

*Esoterica Dorchester* was the blend.

my 2nd and 3rd bowls, while good, i found myself being a little bored with it. i love the aroma, love it. if it tasted like that all the time, i'd walk around with Dorchester shag hanging out my nose like super long untrimmed nosehairs.

i guess my total points is probably right on par with how i feel about it after 3-4 bowls.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> *Esoterica Dorchester* was the blend.


:r 50/50 Chance and I blow it...


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

IHT-5, Blind Reviewers- 0...

So when's the next one?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> IHT-5, Blind Reviewers- 0...
> 
> So when's the next one?


i don't know... i need to work on the review sheet.
any input on what should be scrapped, i'll listen. i've asked Evan, and he's PM'ed me some good thoughts on it as well.

the sheet isn't just for me, it could be a tool for you all to review your own tobacs for future references.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I just smoked some more of this, I still think the flavor is excellent, but it is not that complex, I think I would enjoy this most in the morning


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> the sheet isn't just for me, it could be a tool for you all to review your own tobacs for future references.


I really do think a common sheet would be a great idea for the forum though as it provides a true commonality in how a review is performed. Maybe it's only used for special cases like this, but that's enough reason in my mind


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> *Esoterica Dorchester*


Gunna have to pick a tin up. Thanks for the chance for this figgy blind review, Greg ! I enjoyed that quite a bit.

Can't wait for the next one !


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Gunna have to pick a tin up. Thanks for the chance for this figgy blind review, Greg ! I enjoyed that quite a bit.
> 
> Can't wait for the next one !


slight off topic, but FYI....

I personally like Dorchester quite well, a little darker and smokier than some VA/Pers, as was noted. I am about to crack a tin of Dunbar as well, so for those of you that liked Dorchester look for a bit of a review shortly on the Dunbar. Dunbar seems to be considered to be Dorchester's big brother


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> I really do think a common sheet would be a great idea for the forum though as it provides a true commonality in how a review is performed. Maybe it's only used for special cases like this, but that's enough reason in my mind


exactly. it would NOT be a requirement at all.

ps - i had my next to last bowl of this on the drive in from lunch. bottom half of the bowl is more perique filled in flavor.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

EvanS said:


> slight off topic, but FYI....
> 
> I personally like Dorchester quite well, a little darker and smokier than some VA/Pers, as was noted. I am about to crack a tin of Dunbar as well, so for those of you that liked Dorchester look for a bit of a review shortly on the Dunbar. Dunbar seems to be considered to be Dorchester's big brother


Good to know .... that was my first taste of Dorchester & never tried the Dunbar. I migrate to Penzance and Stonehaven quite often in Esoterica blends ... just hadn't gotten around to trying others.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

When is the next Blind Review going to happen?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Spongy said:


> When is the next Blind Review going to happen?


glad you asked, look for it soon, like over the weekend. i may have to exclude the 5 that took part in this one, just to spead the wealth.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

IHT said:


> glad you asked, look for it soon, like over the weekend. i may have to exclude the 5 that took part in this one, just to spead the wealth.


Fine, I'll just take my ball and play elsewhere. p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> if it tasted like that all the time, i'd walk around with Dorchester shag hanging out my nose like super long untrimmed nosehairs.


there are times when i go and re-read what i have typed and shake my head, not in disgust, but ammusement at what i could've possibly been thinking at that time.


----------

